# Pineapple



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

My wife bought a pineapple. I will probably be the one to disect it. Is there any special way to do it ? Or just slice and peel it? thanks.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

There are a number of ways to cut a pineapple depending upon your intended use.

Here are a couple of videos & slideshows. 

How To Cut A Pineapple - Video

How to Cut a Pineapple

How to cut a pineapple into slices and chunks Video - About.com

How to cut a pineapple

Have fun and bonappetit.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Richard, Thankyou for the links! There is definatly a technique to it. I can do this!


----------

